
Microsoft looks to stop bike crashes before they happen, predictive intelligence - jchrisa
http://www.geekwire.com/2015/microsoft-looks-to-stop-bike-crashes-before-they-happen-testing-minority-report-style-predictive-intelligence/?utm_content=buffer4f4b6&utm_medium=social&utm_source=plus.google.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
Piskvorrr
The actual point is hidden midway through: '“When you go to justify a major
investment for pedestrians and bikes, it gets really hard because you don’t
have good data,” Loewenherz said.'

...as opposed to a major investment for cars, which is just common sense,
right? I have yet to see such an investment backed with "good data" \- just
handwaving and "more motorways is good, because it's good, and _that 's_
because it's good."

